# Polyp



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Please can you tell me whether having a uterine polyp will cause us extra problems ttc?

I have endo and am about to try my second cycle of clomid. The polyp suddenly appeared after the first lot.

Thanks very much.

Juniper


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, can cause problems as if embryo land on the polyp and not the womb lining, it won't find the blood supply it needs to implant. Polyp needs to be assessed and removed.

Ruth


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks, will try and get it sorted ASAP


----------

